# getting a freezer, got a question



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i've been lurking in the barf forum for a while and have begun to feed raw to my 18 mos old gsd; the problem is i don't have a dedicated freezer, so i've decided to buy one

i need suggestions on size/capacity of the freezer and i've got a really dumb question...does a freezer need a to be the only appliance on that electric outlet, or circuit or whatever?

i don't understand electricity and i've got to figure out where to put a freezer, hence my stupid questions

thanks for all the great info you guys have already shared and for taking the time to answer me now

ellen


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently bought a 13.8 cu ft. chest freezer from Sears and it works great. I wouldn't worry about overloading a circuit as they are pretty energy efficient. Mine is in my garage. Here is the one I bought:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605...ers&sName=Chest


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a 5 cu ft and a 9 cu ft. I run the 9 on the same plug a a fish tank, the 5 happens to be on its own. The 9 fits about 200 lbs of food very nicely.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I prefer uprights and have two, one for people, one for the two dogs- each is around 17 cubic ft.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I have one of each. Don't know the sizes. But the upright we use for our food and the chest we use for the dog food. They are all in our back kitchen.
I'll be on the hunt for one when we move back to the states. To bad I can't take them since one cost us a case of soda and the other a pack of tobacco! I don't think I will get those kinds of deals. lol


----------

